# Not sure if I could...



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Going through a divorce, I was just thinking when I get back into the dating pool months from now, I don't know if I would be able to date a brunette for a while, because that is what my soon to be ex is. I'm still getting over loving her, so I think it might be too painful for awhile. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Things will change the closer you get to dating.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I hope so because I really love women with the dark hair like my wife had. Plus my wife had a naturally darker complexion due to her being of Jewish Heritage. It's so tough to even think of dating someone in the future, or her dating someone else. I hate the rollercoaster effect of it all.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont think you will continue with this feeling.

my exgf, the first woman i have ever feel in love with, is a stunning blonde with beautiful blue eyes.

its been 4 months since she broke up with me.
one of the women i began talking with is also blonde with blue eyes.

it was awkward getting to know other women, but the blonde hair and blue eyes had nothing to do with it.
i had the same difficulties with other women of different hair colors and eye colors.

it was just awkward getting to know others no matter what they look like.

you will get past that.


----------

